# WotLK BETA Livestream



## Isnogud (18. Juli 2008)

Da es keine NDA zur Beta gibt und alle Foren und Webseiten voll von Bildern und Videos sind, werde ich WotLK live streamen. Allerdings im Rahmen und nicht zu lange, damit es immer noch mehr als genug Sachen gibt, die selbst erkundet werden müssen. Aber so, dass man einen ersten Eindruck bekommt.

Und ich will meine Anleitung nicht missbrauchen, um auf den Stream aufmerksam zu machen, daher habe ich ein eigenes Thema eröffnet.

Also, heute von 19.30h - 21.00h werde ich Live WotLK spielen und evtl. etwas dazu labern. Da das Char Kopieren im Moment noch nicht geht, werde ich einen DK anfangen.

http://www.3xms.de/wow/live

Man sieht sich ...
Euer Isno


----------



## shogoki (18. Juli 2008)

hoffe das wird was =) viel spass, bei mir gehts auch noch net so =)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. Juli 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Da es keine NDA zur Beta gibt und alle Foren und Webseiten voll von Bildern und Videos sind, werde ich WotLK live streamen. Allerdings im Rahmen und nicht zu lange, damit es immer noch mehr als genug Sachen gibt, die selbst erkundet werden müssen. Aber so, dass man einen ersten Eindruck bekommt.
> 
> Und ich will meine Anleitung nicht missbrauchen, um auf den Stream aufmerksam zu machen, daher habe ich ein eigenes Thema eröffnet.
> 
> ...


cool werde auf jeden fall mal reinschauen da ich leider nicht an der beta teilnehmen kann-.-(email funzt net mehr-.-)


----------



## Blubkuh (18. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe der Stream laggt dan nnciht so viel wie jetzt gerade...


----------



## Nivâ (18. Juli 2008)

geile idee werde reinschnuppern^^


----------



## wurya (18. Juli 2008)

wieso hast du nen key bekommen und ich nicht? DD


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

super danke (= hoffentlich wird es nich laggen oO


----------



## Hexorio70 (18. Juli 2008)

hast du einen key bekommen?
blizz verteilt die grade erst(oder ist blizz schon fertig? )


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juli 2008)

nice...ich schaus mir an


----------



## Gnomthebest (18. Juli 2008)

wurya schrieb:


> wieso hast du nen key bekommen und ich nicht? DD



ganz einfach: so wie viele andere desperate wow-spieler hast du einen schattenaccount und du bekommst frühestens nach release den beta-key


----------



## BioHazárd88 (18. Juli 2008)

wotl beta keys in europa schon raus ? :/


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (18. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub er aht nen Alpha-Account weil die Beta Keys noch nicht raus sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (18. Juli 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ganz einfach: so wie viele andere desperate wow-spieler hast du einen schattenaccount und du bekommst frühestens nach release den beta-key


dumme frage... schattenaccount???? häääääääää^^


----------



## bluewizard (18. Juli 2008)

Ich werde aufjedenfall reingucken. Aber eine Sache muss ich noch los werden:


ICH WILL AUCH SPIELEN!!!!!^^


----------



## Rene1625 (18. Juli 2008)

gut dass mann das ohne lag gugen kann-.-


----------



## Krimson (18. Juli 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> Ich werde aufjedenfall reingucken. Aber eine Sache muss ich noch los werden:
> 
> 
> ICH WILL AUCH SPIELEN!!!!!^^


er is ein alpha tester steht auch in forum der sack is lv 75^^


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich denk mal er hat nen amerikanischen WoW-Account und dafür wurden die Beta Keys ja schon verteilt! ^^


----------



## Krimson (18. Juli 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Ich denk mal er hat nen amerikanischen WoW-Account und dafür wurden die Beta Keys ja schon verteilt! ^^


les mal mein post ER IS ALPHA tester gewesen nsteht in forum von der alpha er is lv 75


----------



## Krimson (18. Juli 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> les mal mein post ER IS ALPHA tester gewesen nsteht in forum von der alpha er is lv 75


hier schau

https://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/board.ht...29&sid=2005


----------



## Erebod (18. Juli 2008)

also heisst das die beta keys sind noch garnich raus oda was?


----------



## Krimson (18. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> also heisst das die beta keys sind noch garnich raus oda was?


sind noch keine raus geschickt wurden nur die USA hat welche und isno war beid er alpha dabei deswegen kanne r auch wieder auf die beta Jeder der bei der alpha war kann auhc bei der beta wieder mit machen


----------



## DeXTorix (18. Juli 2008)

Muss man ei bezahlten account haben um ein Key zu erhalten und brauch man eien 70er?


----------



## Krimson (18. Juli 2008)

DeXTorix schrieb:


> Muss man ei bezahlten account haben um ein Key zu erhalten und brauch man eien 70er?


ja must du der acc mus aktiv sein


----------



## Isalia (18. Juli 2008)

Hmm hieß es nicht, daß die Alphaspieler erstmal nicht reinkommen?
Meine sowas gelesen zu haben, daß die erst nach einiger Zeit wieder aktiviert werden, aber bis auf ihre Todesritter die alten Chars wiederbekommen...


----------



## aseari (18. Juli 2008)

Alphatester kommen rein, aber sie können ihre Chars aus der Alpha nicht spielen, da diese gesperrt sind, damit andere tester aufholen können.


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Yeah, ich glubsch auf jeden mal rein! Ich mach ne Isno-Fangruppe, wer rein will soll mich anschreiben


----------



## aggro-gnom (18. Juli 2008)

Hmm


----------



## Aico (18. Juli 2008)

Dank dir! Schaue auch ab und zu deinen anderen Live Stream im BT raid etc. x)


----------



## Philipp23 (18. Juli 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Da es keine NDA zur Beta gibt und alle Foren und Webseiten voll von Bildern und Videos sind, werde ich WotLK live streamen. Allerdings im Rahmen und nicht zu lange, damit es immer noch mehr als genug Sachen gibt, die selbst erkundet werden müssen. Aber so, dass man einen ersten Eindruck bekommt.
> 
> Und ich will meine Anleitung nicht missbrauchen, um auf den Stream aufmerksam zu machen, daher habe ich ein eigenes Thema eröffnet.
> 
> ...



Nur mal so ne frage. Kann mir jmd nen Beta Key zu kommen lassen ? Würd echt gerne mal bissl spielen. Muss ned lang sein. Für ein paar std. würde es mir schon reichen. Danke vielmals


----------



## DerSensenmann (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich ahbe DSL 6000 und das laggt wie die Hölle. Das tuh ich mir nicht an irgendwie.^^

Wenn ihr keinen besseren Server habt dann macht doch nicht noch Werbung für den Stream damit es noch mehr lagt.^^


----------



## Hexorio70 (18. Juli 2008)

ich komm garnicht mehr auf http://www.3xms.de/wow/live


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (18. Juli 2008)

Also so ganz steig ich da noch nicht durch. Also ich habe keinen Key... Sind die in Europa noch garnicht verschickt? Oder bin ich einfach nur einer der, die pech hatten und keinen bekommen haben?


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Würd ma sagen dein Aufruf war nen reinfall nun kannste streamen vergessen und die Seite auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio70 (18. Juli 2008)

jetzt komm ich auf die seite


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (18. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir geht er noch! Ist nur sehr überlastet. Sind schon 306 Spieler drinne.


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

SEIN SERVER würde ich mal sagen ist der pc Und dass was Ihr Seht ist WIEDERHOLUNG VON EINEM RAID UND ES IST 19:29 UND NICHT  19:30^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Ich komm ebenfalls nich drauf, das kann man jez wohl vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Als isno das event gestartet hat mit den 1k Spielern warn bereits 500 On und es hat nich so gelaggt^^


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Oh, komme doch rein


----------



## Hexorio70 (18. Juli 2008)

bei mir läuft alles perfekt ohne lag´s und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die die nicht auf die seite kommen : ihr müsst immer die seite aktualisieren ich hab 5 oder 6 versuche gebraucht bis ich drauf war.


----------



## Hwoarang (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr nicht auf http://www.3xms.de kommt, könnt ihr auch auf http://www.mmoszene.de im Reiter WoW-Livestream mitgucken!


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Typische billige Seiten Werbung @ Hwoarang xD


----------



## AndreeMack (18. Juli 2008)

MOIN^^


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Stream is starting soon....
Toll, wann is soon?


----------



## Hexorio70 (18. Juli 2008)

soon ist soon


----------



## Raqill (18. Juli 2008)

irgenwie seh ich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Screem is starting soon....
> Toll, wann is soon?




MAN HAB DOCH GEDULD LEUTE zzzzz aber echt man machst doch besser warte und Trinkt einen kaffe oder so was


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Stress dein name passt haargenau zu deinem benehmen xD


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2008)

DIREKT MOGULUS LINK:
http://www.mogulus.com/isnogud


----------



## Hexorio70 (18. Juli 2008)

jetzt steht unten 

Gleich gehts los - stay tuned

p.s. Error2000 deine sig ist geil


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Stress dein name passt haargenau zu deinem benehmen xD


WIE SO man Suchst du stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristam (18. Juli 2008)

N' RODEN BILDSCHÜRM HAB ISCH....N' RODEN BILDSCHIRM. ISCH SCHMEIß DIE SCHEIßE AUS'M FENSTER NAUS. WIE GEHD'N DAS???


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Sry, aber ich war schon immer SEEEEEEEEEEEHR ungeduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Sry, aber ich war schon immer SEEEEEEEEEEEHR ungeduldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ICH AUCH BESONDERS WENS UM WOW GEHT UND UM EINEN NEUEN PC ODER TEIL DA KANN MAN NICHT WARTEN GRRRRRRRRRRRR^^


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Der Thread hier is ma geil ps: error2000 hab jetzt nen neuen ava danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: ja ic hspamme noch bis ich 300 Beiträge habe so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ausser ein Mod hält mich nich vorher auf :S


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (18. Juli 2008)

Man, er muss vielleicht erst den Char noch erstellen und so... Also habt Geduld.


----------



## Hexorio70 (18. Juli 2008)

was ist das?

LOL


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

WOOOH GEHT LOS!


----------



## didi1921 (18. Juli 2008)

lol jz is da son musik video ^^ 


*sry for spam*
lg didi


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

JAAA RAP AUF MEINER MUTTER SPRACHE Französisch


EDIT oder doch kein Rap ein scheiss Song


----------



## Lognir (18. Juli 2008)

lol geile musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio70 (18. Juli 2008)

ich fall gleich um vor lachen


----------



## Bäriderbär (18. Juli 2008)

wasn das für nen isnogud song xD


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2008)

> Der Thread hier is ma geil ps: error2000 hab jetzt nen neuen ava danke



Faker ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

hammer XD


----------



## Blacklemon (18. Juli 2008)

hört sich des geil an xD


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (18. Juli 2008)

Der soll euch aufmuntern xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> JAAA RAP AUF MEINER MUTTER SPRACHE Französisch
> 
> 
> EDIT oder doch kein Rap ein scheiss Song



Scheiss Song - Scheiss Sprache.


----------



## Tomtek (18. Juli 2008)

Ich sag dir DANKE ^^ need auch key aber hab keinen und du bis imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab bisher alle deine Live streams gesehn^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

Isno wo bleibst du


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> JAAA RAP AUF MEINER MUTTER SPRACHE Französisch
> 
> 
> EDIT oder doch kein Rap ein scheiss Song


Wenn man sich selbst liebt sollte man das öfters mal zum Ausdruck bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Neues Flugmount Flieger Teppich ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

geiler hintergrund ^^


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (18. Juli 2008)

Es geht los!


----------



## Lognir (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Isonogud^^


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

Wooooooohoooooooooooo geht los^^


----------



## Zez (18. Juli 2008)

Es geht los - JAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Cool, Isno spricht!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

nice


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Wir Wollen Die Account Daten^^


----------



## Bishoph123 (18. Juli 2008)

nice in eu giebs noch keine beta =)


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. Juli 2008)

geile rüssi fürn deathknight =)


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Salita, cooler Name


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Salita, cooler Name


jo


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

NEIIIN LADE DUMMES INET


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Ganz deiner Meinung Stress!!!!^^


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

Jay GZ zur Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koltharius (18. Juli 2008)

Es geht nich mir weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

WAAAAAS?
server antwortet nicht?!!!!
OMG


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

sagt der einfach nix mehr oder was is los


----------



## Koltharius (18. Juli 2008)

Ich seh nur noch sone hässliche Tauren Kuh...


----------



## Hwoarang (18. Juli 2008)

Ladet die seite einfach neu!


----------



## Alexsusnexus (18. Juli 2008)

Der Dk Sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koltharius (18. Juli 2008)

Ahhh geht wieder


----------



## ChiaDharma (18. Juli 2008)

Kannst du auch ein bisschen singen oder stöhnen?


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

jawohl endlich geladen


----------



## didi1921 (18. Juli 2008)

tjaa wo is bloß der schmied ^^ 

lg didi


----------



## Zez (18. Juli 2008)

Mein Freund rastet gerade aus weil du die *Waffe* nicht anziehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

ich glaub erstes xD


----------



## ChiaDharma (18. Juli 2008)

Spring mal von der Nekropole runter.


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

war der nie in naxx? oben auf das portal über dem wo er nich durchkann -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Ja bist du das is wie in naxx oben is noch ein teleporter du vollhorst^^ über dem der dich nich hoch lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

bloß gut das da noch jemand ist ^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. Juli 2008)

Gib doch mal /target *name des schmieds* ein ....


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

750 glotzer, yeah!


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub der sitz da noch bis morgen dranne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in den gelben rein herr gott wie spielt der denn wenn er nich grad raidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (18. Juli 2008)

Danke >.<
*Cry* Keine einladung bekommen <.<^^


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Wie konntest du 70 werden? ^^


----------



## Koltharius (18. Juli 2008)

Wie konnte der nur 70 werden? ^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. Juli 2008)

*hust* versuchs doch mal mit /target *Name des Schmieds hier rin schreiben*


----------



## didi1921 (18. Juli 2008)

hahaha .... ich lach mich tot  

 noch immer nix gefunden


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Kommt Wir Noch vor buffed.de und cords addons Musst man auch alles suchenXD


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

IN DEN GELBEN TELEPORTER REIN JUNGE!!!!!!!! xD


danke @ den der ihm den weg gezeigt hat xD


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

*heult weil kein betacey*


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> *hust* versuchs doch mal mit /target *Name des Schmieds hier rin schreiben*


neee das wär zu easy XD


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. Juli 2008)

Hockt wer zuuufällig in seinem chat? Wenn ja kann er ja auf dem 2. Monitor mal auf buffed in diesen Thread guggn ....


----------



## abda (18. Juli 2008)

Neber dem gelben Tele war doch ne Treppe


----------



## mangadave (18. Juli 2008)

Sag ihm mal jemand dass er die Treppen benutzen muss^^


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

hihi - totpeinlich ^^

An seiner Stelle würd ich eben in die Werbung gehen oderso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

omg... er hat treppen entdeckt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

ich glaub ich schau mir das nimmer lang an wenn das so weitergeht XD


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

er hats er hats woooooohooooooo


----------



## didi1921 (18. Juli 2008)

fuck is das geil  *ROFL*


----------



## vikitori (18. Juli 2008)

endlich man


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. Juli 2008)

gz und so =) *jubel*


----------



## vikitori (18. Juli 2008)

wieviel zeit brauchste bei der folge q??^^ rofl


----------



## vikitori (18. Juli 2008)

geh raus und kill mal nen mob pls ich will sehen wie geil das ist!


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

wieso kriegt der nen beta key un ich nich =(
ich hätt das wenigstens mit dem teleporter auf anhieb gewusst xD


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

bekommt ihr auch kein sound rein?


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Hm, also ich frag mich wie lange er in dem Tempo auf Lvl80 braucht ^^

Da kann man ja schon fast mit Jahrzehnten anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

Genau, gelb heißt nach oben


----------



## Lemmerer (18. Juli 2008)

Ist das legal was er da macht?^^


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

ich denk ma bis zum offiziellen relese is er 80^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

Herr der Ringe lässt grüßen XD


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

ich wette er kackt als auge ab xD


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

DanielBVB schrieb:


> ich wette er kackt als auge ab xD


rofl hatteste recht


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

Sieht der die Spells unten in der leiste nich herr gott 60 Jahre später DING lvl 71 xD


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

800 Glubscher!


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

lol merkt er nicht, dass er als Auge kämpfen kann?

Da sind so lustige Icons auf der Kampfleiste und auch 2 Shapeshifts oder Auren oder weiß der Geier ^^

Warsch. trigert er das Erkunden mit einem der Spells...


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

omg... er is 100pro hordler... das is daran zu erkennen das er im gebäude was "allystyle" hat den turm hochrennt^^


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

WIR GLAUB AN DICH DASS DU IN 3 Jahren Alls Auge lvl 80 Wirst ^^


----------



## Magician.^ (18. Juli 2008)

Das Auge hat Attacken!!!!!!^^

Benutzt sie doch wenn du bei der makierung bist >.>


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

er hatt die fahigkeiten gefunden!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

ich brech ab


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaa, er hats endeckt ^^


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

ICH GLAUB DASS DER tüb nervös ist darum macht der so fiele Fehler Was würde ihr machen wen Euch So fiele Leute beim Spielen Zuglotzen


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

er hätt ja auch einfach hochfliegen können dann wär er auchnich angegriffen worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> WIR GLAUB AN DICH DASS DU IN 3 Jahren Alls Auge lvl 80 Wirst ^^


lol


----------



## Tricida (18. Juli 2008)

is jemand von euch in seinem chat?


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

das auge kann sprechen^^
"Das kann ich nochnicht wirken"


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

die stimme ist witzig


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

nö Weil Sonst Der Stream Bei Mir laggt ^^


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Ja klar ^^

Wenn ich wüsste das mir fast 1000 Leute dabei zugucken, wie ich zum allerersten mal irgend eine neue Quest in irgend einem neuen Gebiet mache...


----------



## vikitori (18. Juli 2008)

man gib mir dein account pls du kannst das nicht^^


----------



## Tricida (18. Juli 2008)

Tricida schrieb:


> is jemand von euch in seinem chat?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

kopf tisch


----------



## Painhawk (18. Juli 2008)

Mach er gut seit froh das er es überhaupt zeigt wetten ihr würdet genau so lange brauchen.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Juli 2008)

300 POSTS!

Ich komm noch auf 500 und wenn wir etwas glück haben is er dann mit dem Auge dar fertig!


----------



## Tricida (18. Juli 2008)

da brauchen wir eh bis 9 bei der einen quest :-)


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

ich geh mir was zu essen machen... dauert ja noch bis er das hat^^


----------



## Aeronima (18. Juli 2008)

naja der standart aliance gamer ^^


----------



## Magician.^ (18. Juli 2008)

GZ!
Er hat die Quest beendetxD


----------



## ZackDieBohne (18. Juli 2008)

och mädelz nun macht ihn doch nicht so fertig

immerhin schauen über 800 leute zu... freut euch doch lieber mal dass er so nett is und live streamt ^^


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Okay, nächste Q - ich hol mir was zu Essen ^^

Ich sollte wieder da sein bis er den Questtext gelesen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

ZackDieBohne schrieb:


> och mädelz nun macht ihn doch nicht so fertig
> 
> immerhin schauen über 800 leute zu... freut euch doch lieber mal dass er so nett is und live streamt ^^


is aber leider zZ so lustig^^


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

ZackDieBohne schrieb:


> och mädelz nun macht ihn doch nicht so fertig
> 
> immerhin schauen über 800 leute zu... freut euch doch lieber mal dass er so nett is und live streamt ^^




ICH FREU MICH JA ^^ Mich würde Aber Lieber Freuen wen BLIZZARD BETA KEY RAUS rückt in Europa und mir der WOW GOTT EINEN Zu sendend dass Ich neue addon Test kann ^^


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

der auf dem rechten pferd hat den ashbringer !


----------



## Reollyn (18. Juli 2008)

warum kann ich den link nicht öffenen der sagt immer seiten-ladefehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koltharius (18. Juli 2008)

Also mir gefällts bisher. Sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> ICH FREU MICH JA ^^ Mich würde Aber Lieber Freuen wen BLIZZARD BETA KEY RAUS rückt in Europa und mir der WOW GOTT EINEN Zu sendend dass Ich neue addon Test kann ^^


das wär schon geil^^


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

waaah todesritter haben auch special pferde wie hexer oder palas


----------



## Reollyn (18. Juli 2008)

kann mir einer sagen waurm der link nicht geht?=?!?!?!


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

re...^^
Die Attacken sehen schon mal fett aus


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

JOP FINDE ICH AUCH


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

oha er geht ab im kampf


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

boar ich bin so neidisch =(
würd mir jetzt auch gern nen DK machen un da alles umklotzen


----------



## Zeyon1 (18. Juli 2008)

Ja der geht voll ab ><

WILL AUUUUCH SPIELEEEEN!


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

und tot hahahahahah


----------



## Magician.^ (18. Juli 2008)

Eine Runde mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erstemal down


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

=( immer auf die armen DKs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

oO er stirbt


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

^^

man war das knapp ^^


----------



## White-Frost (18. Juli 2008)

Oh oh oh knapp knapp knapp also dat hät besser gehen müssen XDD


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

er is down der elite is schuld !


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Juli 2008)

sieht ganz nett aus, mit den runen ist an sich auch nicht schlecht

rechtfertigt trotzdem keine 40 euro
soviel anderes scheints da nicht zu geben, außer paar neue gebiete  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. Juli 2008)

"er wollte kucken wie das is wen man stirbt" das macht den guten zocker aus immer ne ausrede parat^^


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

er will sich n pferd holn geil (=)


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

LOLXD


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

"Stirb du Hund"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

juhu^^ babypferde <3


----------



## ZackDieBohne (18. Juli 2008)

och das arme süße fohlen xD


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

LOL ER SCHREIBT EINEN AN DER AFK IST XD


----------



## Rastas (18. Juli 2008)

haha der andere is afk ^^


----------



## craft!8 (18. Juli 2008)

da wollte er jetz aber einen reißen mit dem rennen xD
Glaub nich das, dass was wird mit nem Afkler zu schreiben^^


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

gut das er mit nem afkler schreiben will^^


----------



## Rastas (18. Juli 2008)

WTF WAS EIN GEILES FLUGMOUNT!!!


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder übersieht er seine Actionbuttons...


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> WTF WAS EIN GEILES FLUGMOUNT!!!




DASS WIR DAS FLUgMOUNT VON DEM TOTES RITTER


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

omg der speedknopf^^ steig am bestern niemehr ab^^


----------



## Magician.^ (18. Juli 2008)

Nitro Pferd!


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

waah eigenes mount und eigenes flugmount es wird wohhl bald nur noch dk geben oO


----------



## Thoor (18. Juli 2008)

Stress caps klemmt.

Ich würd evtl ein grosses Pferd stehlen, hm jetz ist man in WOW schon so weit das man zum Pferdedieb wirdX.x


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

lol - ich weiß was ich als Erstes mache wenn ich WotLK hab ^^


----------



## Rastas (18. Juli 2008)

lol der bekommt für die q nen anderes mount? schaut mal bei belohnung ...


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

eins der geislten mounts bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (18. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## didi1921 (18. Juli 2008)

also ich find das mount hässlich 

lg didi


----------



## Marben (18. Juli 2008)

Die Soundeffekte sind nicht schlecht


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

xD wie er sich freut ^^


----------



## Rastas (18. Juli 2008)

Zuerst wollte ich ja meinen jahrelang gepflegten Priester zuerst auf 80spielen aber nach diesem Video ... wird Zeit für eine neue Klasse =)


----------



## didi1921 (18. Juli 2008)

kann mir wer sagen wo sich der gerade genau befindet oder weis das auch keiner ??


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

imbaaaa


----------



## Zeyon1 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mir wohl nach dem Video auch ein Todesritter des ist einfach so geil schönes Gebiet geiles Mount total coole Klasse^^


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

bin auch shcon voll am überlegen was ich mit wotlk als main nehme...
Shadow, Warri, Hunter oder nen neuen DK


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Zuerst wollte ich ja meinen jahrelang gepflegten Priester zuerst auf 80spielen aber nach diesem Video ... wird Zeit für eine neue Klasse =)




ICH sehes kommen nur doch totes ritter ^^  in wow ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Er ist im Startgebiet des Deathknights.

Seine Heimatstadt dort heißt "Ebon Hold" - Das wo er grad metzelt heißt "New Avalon".


----------



## Soramac (18. Juli 2008)

Wie er halt suckt mit Deathknight...


----------



## Rastas (18. Juli 2008)

Hmm wenn die neuen Gebiete genauso geil sind und ich das Deathknight Reit UND Flugmount auch (und seis als Naxxdrop) mit meinem Priester haben kann dann überlege ichs mir nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Er benutzt übrigens eine ziemlich schlechte angriffstaktik ^^

Ich würde mit dem Pullspell anfangen, dann icy touch,  dann diese Seuche und den Schlag der Extradamage per Seuche macht solange bis genug Runenmacht für Todesmantel da ist und dann wieder von vorne...


----------



## Mace (18. Juli 2008)

irgendwie nervt mich seine spielweise oO *schnell wieder firefox schließ*


----------



## Magician.^ (18. Juli 2008)

Das Startgebiet rockt übelst find ich.
Sieht richtig geil aus^^

Wenn man auch die NPC wie Baron Totenschwur und Morgrain(der mit dem Aschbringer) sieht und sich daneben stellen kann, cooles feeling^^


----------



## ZackDieBohne (18. Juli 2008)

omgwtf pets wurden generft!!!!!11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (18. Juli 2008)

Also die

"Grand Theft Panomino" Quest find ich mal abgrundtief Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zro1988 (18. Juli 2008)

need key ... sieht so verdammt geil aus


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

kann er nich auhc ma in nordend zocken !


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Zro1988 schrieb:


> need key ... sieht so verdammt geil aus


ICH HAB EINEN ICH HAB EINEIN <---------------------------------------nö hab ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

lol

schau auf die karte ^^

es sind NICHT die echten östlichen Pestländer sondern es ist instanziert...

Schonmal nen Alli gesehen? Nein - 2 Instanzen scheinbar: 1x Horde 1x Alli Ebon Hold


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

Thyson7 schrieb:


> kann er nich auhc ma in nordend zocken !



alles kla -.-
mit 55 nach nordend...


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

sehr geiler stream


----------



## x.Ne0n (18. Juli 2008)

Thyson7 schrieb:


> kann er nich auhc ma in nordend zocken !




Wenn man den ersten Post von ihm liest, dann kann man sher gut erfahren WIESO er nicht in North spielt...


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

neeeein was hat er gemacht?

Er will auf unholy skillen und kauft sich den Bloody Umhang -.-

Na servus...


----------



## Thyson7 (18. Juli 2008)

DanielBVB schrieb:


> alles kla -.-
> mit 55 nach nordend...


nee er aht doch noch ein 70er nich der der jetzt schon auf 75 ist weil der wurde ja eingefroren sondern sein priest


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Der Chartransfer funktioniert aber noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

Thyson7 schrieb:


> nee er aht doch noch ein 70er nich der der jetzt schon auf 75 ist weil der wurde ja eingefroren sondern sein priest



_*. Da das Char Kopieren im Moment noch nicht geht, werde ich einen DK anfangen.*_


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

aus...


----------



## Shedanhul (18. Juli 2008)

Sind Beta Keys eig alle weg ?


----------



## bluewizard (18. Juli 2008)

nur die US- Keys wurden verschickt


----------



## Shedanhul (18. Juli 2008)

K Danke


----------



## Rastas (18. Juli 2008)

duellierbare npcs wie LAME!


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

Laut Alphaforum ist der Ghoulteil des Quests buggy und man kann den Spell casten aber es passiert nichts...

Naja, vieleicht ist das ja auch schonwieder gefixxt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

geht nichtmehr?


----------



## Magician.^ (18. Juli 2008)

Noiiiinnn letzte q 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (18. Juli 2008)

dann gehts erstma in den tempel =)


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Magician.^ schrieb:


> Noiiiinnn letzte q
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


IST Auch besser so ^^ Sonst weiss man ja schon alles macht ja dann kein fun mehr^^


----------



## Big Tank (18. Juli 2008)

Danke sehr für den kleinen Einblick.


----------



## Magician.^ (18. Juli 2008)

Er kommt nicht klar XD


----------



## paTschQ (18. Juli 2008)

nice, werd mal reinschauen


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

ich werds mir auf jeden auch wieder angucken^^


----------



## Occasus (18. Juli 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ganz einfach: so wie viele andere desperate wow-spieler hast du einen schattenaccount und du bekommst frühestens nach release den beta-key






bluewizard schrieb:


> Ich werde aufjedenfall reingucken. Aber eine Sache muss ich noch los werden:
> 
> 
> ICH WILL AUCH SPIELEN!!!!!^^




jaja dazu brauch man doch etwas forenkenntnis.

*linksuch*

Link


----------



## Aeronima (18. Juli 2008)

ob er schonmal ein geistheiler benutzt hat ? ^^


----------



## Daianira (18. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Einblick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt werd ich mich im Startgebiet schon mal nicht verlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOH! APPLAUS FÜR ISNO!!! DANKE FÜR DEN LIVESTREAM!!! DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeyon1 (18. Juli 2008)

Ja von mir auch danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner Eindruck und GEILES Gebiet und Klasse^^


----------



## Gigafabi (18. Juli 2008)

thx für diesen netten einblick!


----------



## Davincico (18. Juli 2008)

Wann ist nächster Livestream?


----------



## shockatc (18. Juli 2008)

856 zuschauer .... TV reif ^^

aber war ein schöner einblick! vielen dank dafür... um mir die vorfreude nich zu verderben werde ich morgen wohl nicht reinschauen...

trotzdem danke für die show =)


----------



## Mikaster (18. Juli 2008)

haste echt klasse gemacht den stream fand ich sehr gut ^^
hatte zwischendurch dc und war ganz panisch bin aber wieder reingekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
morgen um die gleiche zeit? (PLS PLS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lognir (18. Juli 2008)

War sehr informativ.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe du zeigst noch mehr!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

         Danke


----------



## ZackDieBohne (18. Juli 2008)

ja von mir auch ein fettes *DANKE!*

war schön mal nen kleinen einblick bekommen zu haben


----------



## mangadave (18. Juli 2008)

TY! Super Sache!


----------



## Vanevil (18. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Stream, war ein netter kleiner Einblick !

mfg Evil


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

is jetzt nicht bt? kommt die ganze zeit nur son scheiß französischer kram^^


----------



## Struppistrap (18. Juli 2008)

Habs leider verpsst und würde gern wissen, ob Waffen aus dem 70+ bereich gezeigt wurden, also aus nordend quests....würde gerne wissen wie stark die items da nun sind?^^


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

ISNOGUD ICH WILL EINEN BETA KEY VON DIR !!!! ^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

ne nur todesritter weil char kopie net klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (18. Juli 2008)

VERDAMMT, ich habs verpasst.... Isno, kannst du nicht villeicht eine Wiederholung senden? Oder das VoD hochladen?


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

yeha morgen 6 uhr beta keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason666 (18. Juli 2008)

großes lob auch von mir ! !
hat echt spaß gemacht zusehen. saß hier schon fast sabbernd vorm pc *endlich dk zocken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
ich hoffe mal das der nächste stream bald folgen wird *ganz doll hoff*

mfG


----------



## Davincico (18. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> yeha morgen 6 uhr beta keys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mach ma deine Sig kleiner is ja abartig


----------



## Syrahna (18. Juli 2008)

JO! War sehr nice, ausser das du bei den Kanonen gestorben bist xD

Naja wirklich super, würde mich freuen, wenn du bald noch einen machst...


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

so zufrieden mit sig?


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> yeha morgen 6 uhr beta keys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Signatur kleriner pls! Kommen morgen echt die Beta keys?




Edit: Nicht gut, aber besser (Die Sig)


----------



## Davincico (18. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> so zufrieden mit sig?




Jo besser^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

jo wurde so gesagt 
6:00 am


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> jo wurde so gesagt
> 6:00 am


Dann werde ich morgen wohl feststellen, dass ich wieder einmal nicht dabei bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

naja die buffies ham gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 multiboxing mit 5 accounts = 5 chancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: hatte zam die 5 schamanen?


----------



## Arikros (18. Juli 2008)

So, tschüsserle, ich geh jez, viel spaß noch beim diskussieren.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> naja die buffies ham gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann man sich auch mit Testaccs anmelden??? *Vieeeeeeel Kaffee vorbereit* xD


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

mal testen^^


----------



## Davincico (18. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> mal testen^^




Man kann nicht.


----------



## Schneelilie (18. Juli 2008)

Hmm, dumm nur das dein Account dafür eingefroren werden könnte, lieber TE. *hust* Verschwiegenheitsvereinbarung *hust*


----------



## m0rg0th (18. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> jo wurde so gesagt
> 6:00 am



Quelle?



OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> edit: hatte zam die 5 schamanen?


Nein, das war Flo (eins)
Aber die sind im Moment eh nicht aktiv, wie er iirc in irgend einem Buffed-Cast gesagt hat ...


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Hmm, dumm nur das dein Account dafür eingefroren werden könnte, lieber TE. *hust* Verschwiegenheitsvereinbarung *hust*


Ich glaube es gibt diesmal keine NDA. Außerdem ist er Alpha Tester. Die werden nciht so schnell gebannt wie die  aus der Beta xD



Quelle für 6:00 am hätte ich auch gerne^^


----------



## Rarzzac (18. Juli 2008)

ES GIBT KEINE NDA!!!!!!

Er verstößt mit dem Stream NICHT gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen von World of Warcraft!


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

jo hab auch keinen testkey mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (18. Juli 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch mit Testaccs anmelden??? *Vieeeeeeel Kaffee vorbereit* xD




kann man nicht, da man burning crusade auf dem account aktiviert haben muss und das geht bei nem testaccount nicht.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/07/18/wotlk...ites-going-out/ <-- quelle für 6 uhr



> I want to share an interesting fact a friend of mine found out during the wait for the U.S. Beta Opt-In to start a few weeks ago. He noticed that the Beta Opt-In accessibility started at 12:00 p.m. (noon) France time for the European servers. He then predicted that they would start in the U.S. at 12:00 p.m. Pacific time. He was correct. European beta invites appear to have started going out at 6:00 a.m. France time, and we can venture a guess as to when U.S. invites may begin: 6:00 a.m. Pacific time.


----------



## m0rg0th (18. Juli 2008)

Naja:
"Again, this is *only a guess,* but a good one."
Sicher ist noch nichts ... aber wir können hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. Juli 2008)

naja ich wette ich bekomme keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber falls doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so dann mal von meinem email postfach träumen und hoffen das morgen eine ungelesene nachricht drinne ist xD


----------



## m0rg0th (18. Juli 2008)

Ich bin die nächsten 2 Wochen im Urlaub (ab morgen, 3 Stunden bevor die Keys voraussichtlich versendet werden) und hab auch danach fast keine Zeit mehr zu spielen ... ich bekomm also garantiert einen xD


----------



## Jason666 (18. Juli 2008)

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/



> Der erste Schub Einladungen mit Beta-Keys dürfte heute bereits versendet werden. Kontrolliert also regelmäßig euer Postfach, wenn ihr euch für das Opt-In Programm angemeldet habt. Wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, wird Blizzard auch bei der WotLK Beta mit der Zeit weitere Spieler für diese freischalten. Gebt eure Hoffnungen also nicht auf, falls ihr heute oder morgen keine Benachrichtigung bekommt.



^^ nur so am rande ..


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Ich bin die nächsten 2 Wochen im Urlaub (ab morgen, 3 Stunden bevor die Keys voraussichtlich versendet werden) und hab auch danach fast keine Zeit mehr zu spielen ... ich bekomm also garantiert einen xD


Dann gz schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

Jason666 schrieb:


> http://www.rpguides.de/wow/´
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ nur so am rande ..


Deinen Link gibt es nicht, Und wenn die Keys rauswären wüsste man das denk ich mal


----------



## Jason666 (18. Juli 2008)

habs bearbeitet jetzt stimmt der link ^^
sry das komsiche " ´ " durfte nich sein ^^


----------



## Isnogud (18. Juli 2008)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat. Die ersten Q da oben haben nie stattgefunden *Blitzdings*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob, wie, wann morgen oder überhaupt streamen, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Hatte es ja erwähnt, dass es EVENTUELL nicht ganz im Sinne von Blizz ist, auch wenn die NDA aufgehoben ist. Daher gibt es auch nur kleine Einblicke.

Aber WENN, dann werdet ihr es hier rechtzeitig erfahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Chat muss ich mir leider was anders einfallen lassen. Diesen habe ich noch nicht so lange installiert und so wie es aussieht, verkraftet mein Server die Anzahl der User nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Euer,
Isno


----------



## Skymarshal001 (18. Juli 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Da es keine NDA zur Beta gibt und alle Foren und Webseiten voll von Bildern und Videos sind, werde ich WotLK live streamen. Allerdings im Rahmen und nicht zu lange, damit es immer noch mehr als genug Sachen gibt, die selbst erkundet werden müssen. Aber so, dass man einen ersten Eindruck bekommt.
> 
> Und ich will meine Anleitung nicht missbrauchen, um auf den Stream aufmerksam zu machen, daher habe ich ein eigenes Thema eröffnet.
> 
> ...


 Mich würde mal interessieren wie man überhaubt sleber ein Livestream machen kann so wie du es jetzt für die Beta mast. Also wie erstellt man sowas was braucht man und wo bekommt man es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

> If you get a key with one account, you can use it on another account of your choosing. However the key can only be used once.


Aus der Beta FAQ.
Wenn morgen keys bei ebay drin sind ging es los

Was tippt ihr wird der Preis? xD


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

Skymarshal001 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie man überhaubt sleber ein Livestream machen kann so wie du es jetzt für die Beta mast. Also wie erstellt man sowas was braucht man und wo bekommt man es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf der Seite steht ja nur groß ANLEITUNG -.-
http://www.3xms.de/ilsk/forum/viewforum.ph...6f7c8e3a9a70586


----------



## Jason666 (18. Juli 2008)

in seiner sig stehts auch nochma " anleitung von selber streamen " ^^ ...


----------



## Davincico (18. Juli 2008)

Jason666 schrieb:


> in seiner sig stehts auch nochma " anleitung von selber streamen " ^^ ...



Rolf^^

Edith: Rofl sollte es heissen und Rofl zu Rolf.. ^^


----------



## michid94 (18. Juli 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Aus der Beta FAQ.
> Wenn morgen keys bei ebay drin sind ging es los
> 
> Was tippt ihr wird der Preis? xD




ich denk so 200 bis 300 euro könne drin sein


----------



## Davincico (18. Juli 2008)

michid94 schrieb:


> ich denk so 200 bis 300 euro könne drin sein




Ertappt, ein Verkäufer!


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

michid94 schrieb:


> ich denk so 200 bis 300 euro könne drin sein


mehr. Dafür gibt es grade mal einen Spektraltiger...


----------



## michid94 (18. Juli 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Ertappt, ein Verkäufer!




lol wie kommste jetzt drauf das ich ein verkäufer bin hab einfach geschätzt..... -.-


----------



## Jason666 (18. Juli 2008)

soviel kohle für nen lumpigen beta key ? ^^
ich glaube nicht das es so dumme leute gibt die 300 € für nen zahlencode ausgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (18. Juli 2008)

Jason666 schrieb:


> soviel kohle für nen lumpigen beta key ? ^^
> ich glaube nicht das es so dumme leute gibt die 300 € für nen zahlencode ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weiss Du nicht alles Weisst Es Gibt Immer noch dümmer Leute die dass Geld haben ums Zukaufen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason666 (18. Juli 2008)

falls ich nen key haben sollt dann verkauf ich den ^^
kann vllt eh nich zocken also von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls ich aber doch zocken kann ist es meiner ^^


----------



## michid94 (18. Juli 2008)

Jason666 schrieb:


> falls ich nen key haben sollt dann verkauf ich den ^^
> kann vllt eh nich zocken also von daher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich würd ihn behalten un nen DK hochzeihen^^


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

Jason666 schrieb:


> soviel kohle für nen lumpigen beta key ? ^^
> ich glaube nicht das es so dumme leute gibt die 300 &#8364; für nen zahlencode ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-Spektraltiger-Spect...1QQcmdZViewItem

Und was ist das???  RICHITG ein Stück Pappe für das da jemand 500&#8364;+ ausgibt!

Das sollte alles sagen. Und was ist wichtiger. Beta-key oder noch ein mount?...



Edit: Da hörts auf: http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-Spektraltiger-Spect...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## m0rg0th (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn man eh schon weiss, dass man den Key verkauft, warum meldet man sich dann überhaupt an? Oder sind die Leute wirklich schon so geldgeil? Find ich ehrlich gesagt traurig ...


----------



## michid94 (18. Juli 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-Spektraltiger-Spect...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Das sollte alles sagen. Und was ist wichtiger. Beta-key oder noch ein mount?...




Oja es gibt anscheinen doch noch Leute die fast 500 Euronen fürn Code ausgeben naja dann schätz ich den Beta Key auf 700 Euronen aber mehr nich....


----------



## Jason666 (18. Juli 2008)

naja mitm dk hochziehen is schon richtig aber .. naja was bringt mir das wenn er eh gelöscht wird ?!
( wird doch nach der beta gelöscht oder nich ? ^^ kA kenn mich nich aus XD )


506 € ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  rofl xD da fehlen mir die worte ^^


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

Jason666 schrieb:


> naja mitm dk hochziehen is schon richtig aber .. naja was bringt mir das wenn er eh gelöscht wird ?!
> ( wird doch nach der beta gelöscht oder nich ? ^^ kA kenn mich nich aus XD )
> 
> 
> ...


Und da sind es ncoh 3 Tage. Man siehe hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-Spektraltiger-Spect...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## m0rg0th (18. Juli 2008)

Ja, die Beta-Chars werden gelöscht, wenn die Beta vorbei ist.
Es bringt dir Spass und du hilfst dabei Fehler zu finden und somit das Spiel zu verbessern. Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Beta. Wenn du dich nur anmeldest, um jetzt schon in Northrend spielen zu können, hast du was falsch verstanden.


----------



## michid94 (18. Juli 2008)

Jason666 schrieb:


> naja mitm dk hochziehen is schon richtig aber .. naja was bringt mir das wenn er eh gelöscht wird ?!
> ( wird doch nach der beta gelöscht oder nich ? ^^ kA kenn mich nich aus XD )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

@Jason666: Und wieviele PNs mit: "Bekomme ich deinen key hast du schoN"?
Morgen werden dann wohl die ersten" Suche key" Threads aufgehen!


----------



## wurya (18. Juli 2008)

ich hab mal eine frage: wann wird entschieden wer die beta keys bekomm (entschuldige mich schon einmal falls es schon genannt wurden ist) 

wäre nett wenn ihr mir das sagen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG agolbur


----------



## michid94 (18. Juli 2008)

wurya schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine frage: wann wird entschieden wer die beta keys bekomm (entschuldige mich schon einmal falls es schon genannt wurden ist)
> 
> wäre nett wenn ihr mir das sagen könntet
> 
> ...




Gerüchten zufolge morgen um 6 uhr aber naja.....


----------



## m0rg0th (18. Juli 2008)

@ zorakh55: Ach was, die ersten machen die zur Sicherheit schon heute auf ... lol. Also ich kann mich damit abfinden, wenn ich keinen bekomme. Dann hab ich wenn Lich King rauskommt noch den ganzen Inhalt vor mir - ist doch auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin dann mal im Urlaub, viel Spass noch beim Beta spielen (an alle die Keys bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

> naja mitm dk hochziehen is schon richtig aber .. naja was bringt mir das wenn er eh gelöscht wird ?!
> ( wird doch nach der beta gelöscht oder nich ? ^^ kA kenn mich nich aus XD )
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist das "Drücke nciht auf den großen roten Knopf"-Prinzip. Wenn Beta dransteht erstmal draufdrücken und dann überlegen. Und ledier bekommen diese Leute nur zu oft dann die keys-.-


----------



## Jason666 (18. Juli 2008)

jojo ich weiß schon den sinn von der beta ^^
mitm testen und das, aber konnt ja sein.


und mitm key verkaufen ..
nein ich hab mich angemeldet um zu testen aber die umstände bei mir haben sie in den letzten tagen verändert. dadurch kann es sein das ( wenn ich nen key kriegen sollte ) ich den nicht nutzen kann. ( pc probs ) 
darum hab ich gesagt ich verkauf den wenn ich nich nutzen kann.

verschenken werd ich ihn sicher nich o.o
naja oder vllt an nem kumpel .. werd ich halt sehen, aber denk nich das ich einen bekomm.. so far ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juli 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> @ zorakh55: Ach was, die ersten machen die zur Sicherheit schon heute auf ... lol. Also ich kann mich damit abfinden, wenn ich keinen bekomme. Dann hab ich wenn Lich King rauskommt noch den ganzen Inhalt vor mir - ist doch auch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schönen Urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch kein Thread offen. Dann mache ich mal besser selber einen...[/ironie off]
Ich kann auch gut ohne key leben. Dnan macht es mehr spaß wenn es wirklich losgeht xD


----------



## michid94 (18. Juli 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das stimmt allerdings auch


----------



## wurya (18. Juli 2008)

michid94 schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge morgen um 6 uhr aber naja.....



kk TY


----------



## Monzel (18. Juli 2008)

Würde mich jedenfalls über nen Key freuen. Bin auch schon immer auf den Testservern unterwegs^^

@ Isnogud : Mir hat dein Livestream gut gefallen und ich hoffe das du auch morgen wieder auf Sendung gehst! Werde auch so jetzt ab und an euch beim Raiden gesellschaft leisten.


----------



## DanielBVB (18. Juli 2008)

Monzel schrieb:


> @ Isnogud : Mir hat dein Livestream gut gefallen und ich hoffe das du auch morgen wieder auf Sendung gehst! Werde auch so jetzt ab und an euch beim Raiden gesellschaft leisten.



me2^^


----------



## SonGokuKid (19. Juli 2008)

/push it up. 17:30 - 20:00 uhr. wotlk beta übern stream. grad dort glesen.


----------



## zaltim (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich weiß schon was ich heute abend machen werde! LIVE-Stream gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (19. Juli 2008)

Schau schon ne weile den Stream ist schön anzusehen auch BT ect. :=)


----------



## Dragolok (19. Juli 2008)

Laggt das bei euch auch so schlimm? Habe teilweise mehrere 30 sek nur ein standbild...
Oder wird das Todesritter zeugs auch aufgenommen und abgespeichert bei der Seite damit ich es mir später ohne laggs anschauen kann?


----------



## Tr0ll3 (19. Juli 2008)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Laggt das bei euch auch so schlimm? Habe teilweise mehrere 30 sek nur ein standbild...
> Oder wird das Todesritter zeugs auch aufgenommen und abgespeichert bei der Seite damit ich es mir später ohne laggs anschauen kann?


jo crasser lag sind aber auch 1000 viewer


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (19. Juli 2008)

ist bei euch auch stay tuned?


----------



## Tr0ll3 (19. Juli 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEIN
Nicht wieder da Lied


----------



## Hexorio70 (19. Juli 2008)

da ist wieder diese video wie gestern!
ich find das lustig 


p.s. 1122 Besucher omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzfeind (19. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> ist bei euch auch stay tuned?



ne bei mir kommt französische mukke über isnogud 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (19. Juli 2008)

ach das wieder^^


----------



## Hexorio70 (19. Juli 2008)

NEIN!!!

er muss alle q´s nochmal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (19. Juli 2008)

Wo ist der chat?


----------



## Thyson7 (19. Juli 2008)

warum nimmt er nich den gleichn ??


----------



## Tr0ll3 (19. Juli 2008)

Thyson7 schrieb:


> warum nimmt er nich den gleichn ??


Hordestartgebiet down


----------



## luXz (19. Juli 2008)

hehe wer hat ihn da grad gewhispert und die community gegrüßt? melde dich!^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

was passiert grad


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

er hats geschafft Oo


----------



## Arikros (19. Juli 2008)

2100 ZUSCHAUER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

hehe die kreuzugler halten dicht 
/target todesritter
/lol


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

na endlich-.-


----------



## Mace (19. Juli 2008)

mich regt dem seine spielweise so auf...ich weiß ich muss es nicht gucken aber....wie kann man nur so unfähig sein?


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

hab jetzt leider net von anfang an gesehen und würde gerne wissen was das start lvl war?!


----------



## Devilnacer (19. Juli 2008)

Ihr macht das toll dafrü dass euch 1k leute oder sogar mehr dabeu zuschauen wie ihr die quests macht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (19. Juli 2008)

Geil, wieder 5 Talentpunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

2,1k


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

ich dachte bis 20:00


----------



## Arikros (19. Juli 2008)

Jez müss ma a Kurier tötn!


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich dachte bis 20:00


 
umso länger desto besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (19. Juli 2008)

Lol, Isno wohnt in NRW glaub ich, da is Gewitter


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

ganz knapp^^


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

fuck was ist jetzt los!!!???


----------



## Arikros (19. Juli 2008)

Isno auf Saphiron ! ^^


----------



## painschkes (19. Juli 2008)

Die Drachen sind einfach nur geil gemacht , und ne super Idee einfach mal die Leute zu fressen *g*


----------



## Königmarcus (19. Juli 2008)

so geil. bitte jedes wochenende sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (19. Juli 2008)

Isnogud eine Frage kannst du vll. die Videos später auf Warcraftmovies.com oder sonst wo uploaden , für die die es z.b. nicht oder nich alles gesehen haben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Next Exitus (19. Juli 2008)

Gute 2000 o_o!


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

11/200 lol


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

Der Helm rückt immer näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

zu geil das q


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> zu geil das q



Aber leider bissl lang...


----------



## DerSensenmann (19. Juli 2008)

Hm 50% hatter ja SCHON fertig >_>


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

170/100 oder?


----------



## Luxhunter (19. Juli 2008)

Im allgemeinen geiler stream lagg props hab ich auch nicht aber wie kann man sich bitte so sau dämlich bei ner q anlegen( der mit dem frostwyrm) wahllos in der gegend rum schießen anstat mal wo stehn bleiben bezw. im kreis fliegen und das gebiet mit salven behacken, so schießt er ein paar mobs an und killt pracktisch nix


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 170/100 oder?


Jap


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

lol er kriegt als geist punkte


----------



## Truser (19. Juli 2008)

hi, is wirklich geil der stream schade das man den nicht runterladen kann........
schön das auch für nicht beta zugelassene mal sowas gemacht wird das man mal weiss wo's langgeht...

Cui


----------



## Beatzman (19. Juli 2008)

langweilig er soll weitermetzeln xD

xD wie aufs wort reagiert er xDDDDDD


----------



## KilJael (19. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub die Quest wird noch entschärft is imo echt zu langwierig


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

GZ


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

OmG wie geil ist das denn... ne echt fette q


----------



## Thyson7 (19. Juli 2008)

zuuu geil gemacht der gesamte anfang des dk


----------



## Müllermilch (19. Juli 2008)

sau geil da zuzuschauen xD
ich freu mich auf das spiel und glaub sie werdens wieder gut hinbekommen


----------



## Beatzman (19. Juli 2008)

sau geil ich freu mich schon drauf^^
danke fürs zeigen


----------



## Venim (19. Juli 2008)

Nett.


----------



## Zez (19. Juli 2008)

War echt nett - danke - aber bitte schreib Kritik an Blizz wegen der ForstdrachenQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire bone (19. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Stream war echt geil. 


Ps. Die Leute die im Chat grad Isnu beleidigt haben gehören ja echt mal weggesperrt....


----------



## Lyrian (19. Juli 2008)

war echt sehr schoen anzusehen.
immer wieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg lyri


----------



## Zeyon1 (19. Juli 2008)

Man des zweite Stream hab ich leider verpasst><

Ladest du sie iwann mal runter aber echt geil anzukucken danke nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldir (19. Juli 2008)

wa echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
thx für den live stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (20. Juli 2008)

Oh man, das nervt wenn man so früh aufstehen muss... Hab also auch den zweiten Stream verpasst >.< Könntest du oder jemand der ihn mitgeschnitten hat nicht mal hochladen? NDA ist ja eh für alles aufgehoben, dürfte also auch keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen geben.


----------



## Vesber (20. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> War echt nett - danke - aber bitte schreib Kritik an Blizz wegen der ForstdrachenQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man hätte doch einfach eine 5er Gruppe bilden können, Leute waren ja genug da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank für den Freitag und Samstag-Abend... hat echt Spass gemacht da zuzuschauen. Aber solltest Du heute noch mal streamen werd ich net dabei sein. So langsam erfahre ich zu viel vom Spiel und das will ich noch nicht. Trotzdem war ne jute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

wie war der stream gestern habs leider nicht sehen können und wann ist der nächste stream


----------



## EviLKeX (20. Juli 2008)

ich hoff mal heute ^^


----------



## DerSensenmann (21. Juli 2008)

Gibt es denn nochmal einen Stream?


----------



## Briefklammer (21. Juli 2008)

Ahoy ich hab mal ne frage ist heute 25er raid oder beta


----------



## Miragle (21. Juli 2008)

Steht doch da, wenn der Server dan immer noch down is gibts WotLK Beta Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (21. Juli 2008)

Miragle schrieb:


> Steht doch da, wenn der Server dan immer noch down is gibts WotLK Beta Stream
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber die spielen doch also nix server down oder?


----------



## Miragle (21. Juli 2008)

Da steht in rot Auto-Pilot, also ist er nich dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das zeigen se schon das 2116906 mal, also ises immer nur wiederhollung^^


----------



## Tr0ll3 (21. Juli 2008)

Grade ist ne wiederholung des kenn ich nämmlich schön


----------



## Miragle (21. Juli 2008)

Was hab ich eben geschrieben? ^^
Hab ich schon 5 ma gesehen oder mehr xD


----------



## Venim (21. Juli 2008)

denke mal wird n raid zus ehen sein (


----------



## Tr0ll3 (21. Juli 2008)

Im mom ist nen raid zusehen aber ob der live ist ka


----------



## Grimdhoul (21. Juli 2008)

nein ist er nicht da auf autopilot und jetzt rennt gerade ein musikvideo


----------



## Miragle (21. Juli 2008)

Jo, aber da unten steht jetz ON-Air -Live- also fängt glei was an ^^
EDIT: ok is der Raid nix WotLK Beta Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venim (21. Juli 2008)

ui WWI und blizzcon keys gehen jetzt

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...o=1&sid=1#0

jetzt is live raid


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (21. Juli 2008)

In mein Postfach hat sich immer noch keiner verirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/me klickt Bedarf für einen WotLK Betakey


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

wie siehtsn jetzt aus bei euch

mal ne frage muss man für IRC was zahlen? bei meiner registrierung kommt immer das ich was für 20 dollar kaufen müssten Oo


----------



## dragon1 (30. August 2008)

wann gehts los endlich ):?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wann gehts los endlich ):?


läuft schon


----------



## dragon1 (30. August 2008)

seh nur schwarzen bildschirm und *isnogud oben )=

*technische probleme-stay tuned*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

tja wurde abgebrochens chade schade


----------

